# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  إرادة ملكية بالموافقة على تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة

## معاذ ملحم

إرادة ملكية بالموافقة على تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة




*رئيس الوزراء يتعهد بترجمة توجيهات الملك على أساس برامج وخطط محكومة بجداول تنفيذ زمنية* 
*تتعهد الحكومة بأن لا يحكم علاقتها بمجلس النواب أي اعتبار سوى التعاون التام ضمن الصلاحيات التنفيذية* 
*سيقدم الوزراء خطط عمل وزاراتهم والبرامج التنفيذية ضمن جداول زمنية محددة خلال 40 يوما* 
*ستبدأ الحكومة عملها بإصدار ميثاق الشرف الذي أمرتم به جلالتكم*
*مدونة سلوكية ملزمة تحدد الأسس والمعايير الأخلاقية للتعامل مع وسائل الإعلام*
*ستبذل الحكومة أقصى جهودها لتحصين الاقتصاد الوطني وتطوير البيئة الاستثمارية*
*اعادة هيكلة الجهاز الحكومي وتطويره وتخليصه من الترهل* 
*تتعهد الحكومة بتوفير الدعم والمساندة للقوات المسلحة والأجهزة الأمنية* 
*اسماء اعضاء الفريق الوزاري* 
1- دولة السيد سمير الرفاعي رئيسا للوزراء ووزيرا للدفاع 
2- معالي الدكتور رجائي المعشر نائبا لرئيس الوزراء ووزير دولة 
3- معالي السيد نايف القاضي نائبا لرئيس الوزراء ووزيرا للداخلية 
4- معالي الدكتور عبد السلام العبادي وزيرا للأوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الإسلامية 
5- معالي السيد توفيق كريشان وزير دولة للشؤون البرلمانية 
6- معالي السيد ناصر سامي جودة وزيرا للخارجية 
7- معالي الدكتور وليد المعاني وزيرا للتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي 
8- معالي الدكتور محمد أبو حمور وزيرا للمالية
9- معالي الدكتور نبيل الشريف وزير دولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال 
10- معالي السيد خالد الإيراني وزيرا للطاقة والثروة المعدنية 
11- معالي السيدة مها الخطيب وزيرا للسياحة والآثار 
12- معالي السيدة هالة بسيسو لطوف وزيرا للتنمية الاجتماعية 
13- معالي السيد عامر الحديدي وزيرا للصناعة والتجارة 
14- معالي السيد علاء عارف البطاينة وزيرا للنقل 
15- معالي السيد أيمن عودة وزيرا للعدل 
16- معالي الدكتور نايف الفايز وزيرا للصحة 
17- معالي السيد موسى المعايطة وزيرا للتنمية السياسية 
18- معالي السيد سعيد المصري وزيرا للزراعة 
19 - معالي السيد نبيه شقم وزيرا للثقافة 
20- معالي السيد عماد فاخوري وزيرا لتطوير القطاع العام ووزير دولة للمشاريع الكبرى 
21- معالي السيد علي الغزاوي وزيرا للشؤون البلدية 
22- معالي الدكتور جعفر حسان وزيرا للتخطيط والتعاون الدولي 
23- معالي السيد جمال الشمايلة وزير دولة لشؤون رئاسة الوزراء 
24- معالي الدكتور إبراهيم بدران وزيرا للتربية والتعليم 
25- معالي الدكتور إبراهيم العموش وزيرا للعمل 
26- معالي السيد محمد النجار وزيرا للمياه والري 
27- معالي الدكتور محمد طالب عبيدات وزيرا للأشغال العامة والإسكان 
28- معالي السيد مروان جمعة وزيرا للاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات 
29 - معالي السيد حازم ملحس وزيرا للبيئة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مبروك لاسرة الوزارية ولرئيس الوزراء  دولة السيد سمير الرفاعي  بالثقة الملكية واتمنى التوفيق له ولكل الوزراء في خدمة الاردن الغالي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

- معالي الدكتور محمد طالب عبيدات وزيرا للأشغال العامة والإسكان 


مبارك للجميع ومبارك الك يا د.محمد يا قرابة وان شاء الله كفرسوم دايما تطلع وزراء بيرفعوا الراس..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الف مبروك للجميع 

و ان شاء الله بيظل الاردن دائما في الامام .... بالقيادة الهاشمية الحكيمة الفذه

----------

